# stocking ideas for 20 gallon?



## PFeathre

I was wondering what ideas you had for stocking a 20 gallon tank...I was skimming a book and it had some stocking setups in the back...this one grabbed my attention:

Dwarf Gourami- 1 pair
white clouds- 8
cherry barb- 5
gold barb - 5
yoyo loach- 2


is that an overstocked tank?? I'd probably only get one dwarf gourami anyway..(if this isn't overstocking)...plus our local pet stores have all the fish EXCEPT the yoyo loach...so what are some good substitutes for a yoyo loach (if this is isn't an overstocked tank)

I HAVEN'T put anything in the tank...just want input.

Also...what other stocking ideas do you have...species of fish and numbers...thanks!


----------



## dalfed

Looks overstocked I would remove one of the barbs and you could add five of the panda cories instead of loaches. Have you started to cycle your tank yet? http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html This is the best way to start!!!


----------



## CAM

Or you could leave out the dwarf gourami. Not sure he would be happy in a 20 gallon with active fish in it. And agree with the small group of Cories in place of two poached. That would be a nice tank.

Here's a great website to tell you about your stocking choices:

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## PFeathre

ok....I hear gouramis may spread disease too...I don't want that hehe. 

Do you have any ideas for substrate (sand/small gravel) that is good for cories and live plants?


----------



## dalfed

PFeathre said:


> ok....I hear gouramis may spread disease too...I don't want that hehe.
> 
> Do you have any ideas for substrate (sand/small gravel) that is good for cories and live plants?


Either will work, sand may be easier on their barbels but most small gravel is fine.


----------



## PFeathre

so

5 cory catfish
5 cherry barbs
8 white clouds
5 gold barbs

good tank?


----------



## CAM

Looks good. All peaceful. Some good color mixes too.


----------



## coralbandit

aq advisor says over stocked and under filtered if you use an aquaclear 30;
Selected species:
5 x Cherry Barb (Puntius titteya) 5 x Corydoras duplicareus (Corydoras duplicareus) 5 x Gold Barb (Puntius sachsii) 8 x White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Tanichthys albonubes)  
Total selected: 23 fishes.


Recommended temperature range: 75.2 - 75.2 F. [Display in Celsius]
Recommended pH range: 6.4 - 7.4.
Recommended hardness range: 5 - 15 dH.
They do seem like good fish .just maybe do 2 aquaclear 20(0r 30) and drop 3 white clouds?
Should definately check the site out it's pretty easy to use.




Warning: You NEED to add more aquarium filtration capacity!!!

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 57%.
Recommended water change schedule: 54% per week. (You might want to split this water change schedule to two separate 32% per week)
Your aquarium stocking level is 113%. [Generate Image]


----------



## CAM

I would definitely add another Aquaclear 30.

Bandit, do you think that stockage level would be OK if PF would do two 50% WCs per week? Easy enough on a tank that size.


----------



## coralbandit

Most favor understocking around 80% capacity.I can't tell others what to do,I am overstocked in probably 3/4 of my tanks.As long as OP does necessary waterchanges and doesn't add any other fish that would create issue(aggressive,or large waste creators) the fish they chose would probably do well IMO.
I know it seems trivial but is tank 20 long or tall?
And ya like 50% a week would be about minimum to me.


----------



## PFeathre

ok thanks for the advice. I'll look into that  It's 20 gallon tall. How about food? Should I buy bloodworms and Hikari Fish Food along with TetraColor flakes?


----------



## CAM

Many options for food. But with Cories, you definitely need some sinking pellets. 

I feed my fish primarily Zoo Med Spirulina 20 flake food. You may only be able to find that online. But I believe Bandit will agree it is worth the inconvenience.

I supplement their diet with frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp about one or twice a week each. Then once a week I give them vegetables.... peas, cucumber, zucchini, etc.

The Cories get shrimp pellets every day. And twice a week, I throw in a piece of algae wafer.... Hikari, they love them.


----------



## PFeathre

ok so if I bought that flake food and the algae wafers and bloodworms, would I also have to buy normal sinking wafers for the cories? or would the flake food/algae wafers cover it?


----------



## CAM

Sinking pellets, yes. They will be the stapel of the Cories' diet. The algae wafers are only an occasional supplement. My Cories love Wardley shrimp pellets. All my other fish love to help them eat them.


----------

